# Living in and around Constancia



## W800 (Jun 21, 2014)

We are thinking of moving to Portugal. We have been looking at Constancia and surrounding area. Does anyone live around here and could they give us an insight as to what it is like? 

Also, can anyone recommend good estate agents, we have a few that keep us updated. I have done so many google searches and keep coming up with the same ones, we are looking to buy something that needs renovating (however, not actually fallen/falling down).

We will be coming back to Portugal in September so would be grateful for any advice on the above.

Thank you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We live near Figueiro Dos Vinhos which is about a 40 minute drive from Constancia so I can't comment about the exact area you mention but virtually all of central Portugal is (in my opinion) wonderful..... 

My only general advice would be to use a good rather than a cheap builder and try to find one that speaks English & also not to use a lawyer recommended by the seller or the seller's agent etc.

If you need recommendations for builders & lawyers etc, it's the norm here to do it by PM and you can only send/receive those after you've made 5 posts but feel free to PM me when you get those 5 under your belt if you need recommendations.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

I live in Cernache Bonjardim a little closer to Constance Figueiró Wine and agree, the whole downtown area is wonderful, the advice written here are valuable ////SNIP///
Regards


----------



## W800 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice travelling man and pablo91. 

We stayed near Olieros last year for about 3 months so I know Cernache Bonjardim. Went to look at house near there which was great, as was the old boy selling it who shared some of his own made wine but unfortunately the house was in a hamlet and we want something in large village or small town.

Estate agents don't understand when we say we want cafe bar/shop within walking distance, they say 10 minutes away but that's by car, on foot it takes 40 mins.


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

*Constancia*

Hi W800,

I agree, some of the estate agents completely discard your requests when it comes to property requirements. We were also looking for a village which had a couple of bar/cafes, supermarket and preferably with public transport links for when the day comes that we don't want to or can't drive anymore. We were shown places that we'd already discarded and I personally found it annoying that the agents still showed us houses that were in the middle of nowhere and with a sob story to boot, and that from the agent and not the seller! Although we are about an hours drive from you, we are pleased with our choice of location as we have more than we expected and we are not too far from the coast. We have stayed in our house twice sofar, both times in the winter and the village has been quite busy, while a visit to the coastal towns nearby were almost deserted. Summer however is different matter as these places are buzzing.


----------



## W800 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi thegypsyinme

Glad you found a great place in the end, where exactly are you?

Can you tell me which estate agents you used and which you bought through in the end?


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi W800,

We have a place ca, 5km from Nazare. We had looked at places to do up ourselves, but to be honest we've done all that and I just wanted somewhere to move into, my other half finally agreed that this was probably for the best and we bought a newish build. We chose the tiles, bathroom fittings and kitchen . PM me and I'll give you the details of the estate agent we used


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

But I believe that some farms get 10 minutes, I have seen some for sale, walk to the village center of Cernache Bonjardim that you know has banks, lawyers, doctors, pharmacy, market, and varied trade. 

I can help you in that quest if interested. 

Regards


----------



## W800 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi thegypsyinme and pablo91

I can't PM yet because I haven't enough posts but when I have I will to get further information about estate agents and the farms.

On another note does anyone understand / have information on the 1951 rule for what can and cannot be done to houses?

Thanks.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think it has to do with the process of legalization of homes, and if there is a statement saying that the house is prior to 1951, the process is somewhat simplified. 

But I think that there are more qualified to tell you that people, maybe canoeiro.

Are you thinking of buying an old house to retrieve is this? Here are several of which some palatial, which are slightly more expensive to recover. Liked Cernache Bonjardim when he visited? And zêzere the river? 
*
Regards!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What you can or can't do with a property has been recently discussed here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ugal/446282-doing-your-own-house-repairs.html 

The importance or meaning of pre 1951 or post 1951 was the introduction of building regulations and Habitation Licence
A habitable house as opposed to a "store" built pre 17 th August 1951 should have a Certificate saying that, a house built post 1951 requires a Habitation Licence (Licença de Habitação or Licença de Utilizaçao)

With either then if any renovation, alterations etc that reguire planning permission the alterations etc have to be to current building regulations in operation at time of planning permission

Don't buy a property that doesn't have the correct paperwork, also make certain that Certificates, Licences are correct and the onus is on seller to correct any errors


----------



## W800 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Pablo91

thanks for the info. Yes we are wanting to buy an old house and retrieve, we liked cernache and especially the zezere.

Ideally we would like a house near the river or river beach but also within walking distance of shop/cafe bar - perhaps we are asking too much.


----------



## W800 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Canoeman

Thanks very much for the information.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

Clear the post please tanks


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi W800 !
I find this site very useful if only to give you an idea of prices etc , just use the 'drop down' for different areas .
Prédios, Terrenos & Quintas à venda em Santarém


----------



## W800 (Jun 21, 2014)

Just want to say a big thank you to everyone who has taken the time to answer my posting; and also to those of you who have also private message me with some information.

So, thanks again.


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

You're welcome W800 !
That's what this place is about , people helping people 

And where ever you are going travel safe !


----------



## OrangesYeah (Apr 22, 2014)

All I would add is that although Constancia itself is lovely if you bought anywhere near there be sure to buy downwind as the boiled cabbage pong from the paper (?) factory can be truly horrible at times.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

OrangesYeah said:


> All I would add is that although Constancia itself is lovely if you bought anywhere near there be sure to buy downwind as the boiled cabbage pong from the paper (?) factory can be truly horrible at times.


Downwind


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

You mean this place ? CAIMA Pulp Mill , Looks lovely


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Also bear in mind there's a PSP training facility and rifle range somewhere near Torres Noves so some locations might get some noise from that.


----------



## W800 (Jun 21, 2014)

OrangesYeah said:


> All I would add is that although Constancia itself is lovely if you bought anywhere near there be sure to buy downwind as the boiled cabbage pong from the paper (?) factory can be truly horrible at times.


Do you live in that area? Which bit should we avoid? Do you know any of the villages around there? Do you know Portela?


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi W800 !
I don't live there but if you enter 'CAIMA Constancia' into google maps you will see this factory is the other side of the river , unfortunately it looks to be North of Portela !


----------



## OrangesYeah (Apr 22, 2014)

OOps I meant upwind - stupid me brain isn't functioning well. No I live in the São Mamede natural park near Marvão but when we were househunting Abrantes was in the maybe zone.


----------



## OrangesYeah (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh and the only Portela I know is near Lisbon (Portela) airport - has a very nice church, worth visiting, and is often used for the Sunday service on RTP.


----------

